# Usage and pronunciation of 'הסקה'



## refiZ

So I am reading this sentence from the following Wikipedia article. [http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/רשת_בייסיאנית]


' *רשת בייסיאנית היא מודל סטטיסטי המאפשר הסקה של הסתברויות מותנות.*'

Is my understanding correct? I think it means,

'A Bayesian network is a statistical model that makes possible conclusions from conditional probability'. 

'המאפשר' seems to be describing the 'רשת'. What is the role of 'הסקה' ? 

Thanks everyone for the help today!


----------



## arielipi

I wonder how you got there, in any case im a Computer Science student, so i could help you with stuff related to that (which the common person wouldnt)
anyhow - you are almost correct,
A bayesian... that provides (a way of getting/giving) conclusions from...
הסקה is to conclude, and it is attached to the model; רשת בייסיאנית is a name.
המאפשר is "that provides (a way of getting/giving)" and is attached to model as well.
רשת fyi is feminine.


----------



## arbelyoni

refiZ said:


> So I am reading this sentence from the following Wikipedia article. [http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/רשת_בייסיאנית]
> 
> 
> ' *רשת בייסיאנית היא מודל סטטיסטי המאפשר הסקה של הסתברויות מותנות.*'
> 
> Is my understanding correct? I think it means,
> 
> 'A Bayesian network is a statistical model that makes possible conclusions from conditional probability'.
> 
> 'המאפשר' seems to be describing the 'רשת'. What is the role of 'הסקה' ?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help today!


Your translation is good, but it would be more accurate to translate: "... that allows the concluding of conditional probabilities".

המאפשר ("that enables", "that allows") refers to מודל סטטיסטי
הַסָּקָה ("concluding", gerund of הִסִּיק, pronounced: hasaka) is the thing that the statistical model allows.


----------



## arielipi

arbelyoni, you are correct, your translation is more accurate than mine (and actually mine is wrong, i didnt read carefully)


----------



## refiZ

Thank you both. I thought it was 'heskah' so it cleared up the confusion.

I read topics on Wikipedia on subjects that interest me and I already know well. 

I hope that the next time I go to Israel that I can make my presentations in Hebrew, using Hebrew words even when people commonly use the English ones!


----------



## arielipi

refiZ said:


> I hope that the next time I go to Israel that I can make my presentations in Hebrew, using Hebrew words even when people commonly use the English ones!


youre better off not doing it, there's a reason we use the english ones and not the hebrew ones:
a. not all words are known by all
b. sometimes they are simply ridiculous


----------



## refiZ

You are probably right Arielipi, but there is a satisfaction in reaching this level of fluency that I want to reach. And it will be personally symbolic, after generations of changing names/hiding from Jewish connections in America, to go to Israel and speak competent Hebrew. My grandma would be עד הגג.

My Hebrew is mostly from songs and classical texts. I tend to use the suffix form for possession ('נכנסתי במכוניתה.' for, 'I entered her car') and use words that people tell me are 'high register' or not used anymore. ('אמש פגשתי בחורה נהדרת'). I just want to be understood, but it seems to entertain some people.


----------



## arielipi

refiZ said:


> You are probably right Arielipi, but there is a satisfaction in reaching this level of fluency that I want to reach. And it will be personally symbolic, after generations of changing names/hiding from Jewish connections in America, to go to Israel and speak competent Hebrew. My grandma would be עד הגג.
> 
> My Hebrew is mostly from songs and classical texts. I tend to use the suffix form for possession ('נכנסתי במכוניתה.' for, 'I entered her car') and use words that people tell me are 'high register' or not used anymore. ('אמש פגשתי בחורה נהדרת'). I just want to be understood, but it seems to entertain some people.


I was amused through your whole message, נכנסתי למכוניתה not ב thats a whole different thing really 
You will be understood but itll be funny.


----------



## refiZ

Oh... did the wrong preposition turn it sexual? Yikes! That seems to happen often in Hebrew.


----------

